# Hymer mirror on Ebay



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

for anyone with 2006 hymer B class needing a new mirror follow the link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280983477379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

the auction has 1 day to run with no bidders


----------

